# Millipede Thread



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I have searched and I cannot find any millipede thread. So I thought I would start one as I quite like them and I dont think they are talked about enough.

So I would like to keep this thread going so that other people can refer to it for advice and tips. Also to just see other peoples millipede and setups

So add pics of you millipede and their setups. Talk about them in general, and any plans to breed certain species of millipede.

I will start with my own - 

My Female African Fire Millipede called Ruby, She is about a year old, and now fully grown (I think). She is the first millipede that I ever got and have never met a friendlier millipede. So here is a pic










My next millipede is my Vietnamese Rainbow Millipede, called Ava. She is very small and only a few months old. She hides away all the time and only comes out when I have to find her. I think she just eats the substrate. Here is a pic










I will try to find a pic of where they live later

So everyone start talking and adding pic so millipedes

:2thumb:: victory::2thumb:: victory::2thumb:: victory::2thumb:: victory::2thumb:: victory:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

there are nineteen pages of results for a simple search of 'millipede' within the help section


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I wanted to make a massive thread, for talking about just millipedes. There is no one thread that is called the millipede thread, and actually there is only 2 PAGES. PLEASE change the name back


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/search.php?searchid=13975172

uhm


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-care-sheets/415662-african-giant-train-millipede-care.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-care-sheets/680657-olive-millipede-spirostreptus-brachycerus-care.html


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

No one at all?????????


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I like millipedes, I only have one now though, an african millipede.


----------



## Damo666 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a milli:2thumb:
Don't know what type it is!


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Damo666 said:


> I have a milli:2thumb:
> Don't know what type it is!
> image


It looks like one of the fire millipedes


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> It looks like one of the fire millipedes



One of these?










Edit: Picture not mine


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah like my one that I posted a pic of above, but there is lots of different types of fire millipede


----------



## burmese97 (Nov 13, 2011)

really like the african fire what set up do have pics pls:2thumb:


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

Damo666 said:


> I have a milli:2thumb:
> Don't know what type it is!
> image


Looks like it could be an Narceus americanus, sometimes they do come out with their banding that thickness.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Here's a pic of my _Centrobolus sp "Mozambique" _










Sadly one of them passed away end of last year.

Also have some A.gigas but don't have pictures of them.


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

Damo666 I think your millipede may be Pachybolus laminatus. Looks very much like mine.


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

burmese97 said:


> really like the african fire what set up do have pics pls:2thumb:


I will get some pics of my african fire setup later



snowgoose said:


> Here's a pic of my _Centrobolus sp "Mozambique" _
> 
> image
> 
> ...


They look very nice, are they a type of fire millipede?


----------



## Bigsteviet (May 21, 2011)

Not the greatest pic but here's mine in my Crestie viv


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> I will get some pics of my african fire setup later
> 
> 
> 
> They look very nice, are they a type of fire millipede?


As far as I know yes, but I'm not sure on the scientific name of fire millipedes.


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Does anyone have any of the more unusual millipedes, like the barbados neon millipedes, etc.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Try Dee Williams, I know she has some Tonkinbolus dolfusi, along with other various species


----------



## CraigofScotland (May 18, 2010)

Just for complete curiousity and noseyness, any chance of seeing the setups you keep these in. 

Fascinates me what you can keep :2thumb:


----------



## Bigsteviet (May 21, 2011)

Heres my viv


----------



## CraigofScotland (May 18, 2010)

wow lovely. mini jungle 

easter island head is a nice touch!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Burmese:



























Train:


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Very nice millis, are all those babies from one female?


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> Very nice millis, are all those babies from one female?


no from 3.


----------



## mort13 (Sep 20, 2010)

Fab millies! This is Max,my millie. Does anyone have an idea what type he is?


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks like a pink legged


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

gotta get myself some of these soon! been after some for years and never got round to it


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

chris_wade said:


> gotta get myself some of these soon! been after some for years and never got round to it


They are lovely to own, you can get lots of different colours


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Oh I do like millipedes, keep liking them more and more each time I look at pics :flrt:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> They are lovely to own, you can get lots of different colours


 
yeh i was looking at all the different ones at the recent newark show. i dont have a lot more room though, what temps they need?


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

chris_wade said:


> yeh i was looking at all the different ones at the recent newark show. i dont have a lot more room though, what temps they need?


Mine dont have any heat. My bearded dragon heats the room quite well and they just use the extra heat her heat lamp gives off. They sometime have a heat mat in winter if it gets really cold. Also they sometimes have heat if I want them to breed

You dont really need much room for millipedes. My African Fire is in an old fish tank, the rule is generally the double the length of the millipede


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

chris_wade said:


> yeh i was looking at all the different ones at the recent newark show. i dont have a lot more room though, what temps they need?


It depends on the species, they come from all over the place so temperature and humidity needs can vary. Best to pick a species you like and research the needs of that particular one. You can get much smaller ones as well as the "giant trains" and the other more chunky species, so they might be better suited?


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

my rep room is heated to between 24-26 constantly so would be nice to be able to keep them heatless in there like my spids and mantis.


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

chris_wade said:


> my rep room is heated to between 24-26 constantly so would be nice to be able to keep them heatless in there like my spids and mantis.


That temperature would be ok for certain species but jot for all. As said it is best to find the species you like and then research the species


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Which species is easiest to look after? I quite like millipedes.


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

AilsaM said:


> Which species is easiest to look after? I quite like millipedes.


Something like the Tanzanian Red Leg, E. pulchripes, is pretty easy, tends not to secrete the defense fluid too much and are pretty to look at.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

MustLoveSnails said:


> Something like the Tanzanian Red Leg, E. pulchripes, is pretty easy, tends not to secrete the defense fluid too much and are pretty to look at.


Cool, can you recommend websites to read up on these? Also would they be ok without extra heat, I keep my snakes room between 22 - 28*C.


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

AilsaM said:


> Cool, can you recommend websites to read up on these? Also would they be ok without extra heat, I keep my snakes room between 22 - 28*C.


They should be ok, its pretty easy to whack an extra heatmat on the side if needed (not on the bottom, they burrow and might cook...).

I think the site I used to recommend closed down but I shall dig out a general care thingy I wrote and PM you it. : victory:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

MustLoveSnails said:


> They should be ok, its pretty easy to whack an extra heatmat on the side if needed (not on the bottom, they burrow and might cook...).
> 
> I think the site I used to recommend closed down but I shall dig out a general care thingy I wrote and PM you it. : victory:


Cool thanks, will also have a search on Google as heaven forbid I post a thread and ask, someone will tell me do a Google search :lol2:


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> Which species is easiest to look after? I quite like millipedes.


I find the African Fire Millipede is pretty good and easy to care forLike the one that I posted a picture of in the original post. I even take mine to school. They don't really spray the fluid at all, only if you really annoy them. They also don't get very big at all, and very nice to look at


----------



## roadkill (Apr 1, 2007)

These are my two that i had at Christmas , Don't see them about much yet .


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Where are the best places to buy millipedes guys ? Dont really seem to see many about.


----------

